# Just arrived



## Nicensafe (Feb 24, 2019)

Hello forum!

Been in a steady relationship/marriage for 20 years, with a school aged child now. Happily married for the most part, of course we have some issues. Hopefully I can read through and ask for some info on the forums.


----------



## sunsetmist (Jul 12, 2018)

Welcome to TAM!! Happily married (mostly) is a really welcomed state. Share your secrets with us....


----------



## Spicy (Jun 18, 2016)

Warm welcome!


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Good to see you here!


----------

